# Embedded x86/x86_64 hardware to buy?



## eyebone (May 17, 2010)

hello folks,

i am looking for small/router hardware which can be used by freebsd. as i am looking basically for x86 hardware, i guess freebsd is supported onto most devices anyway, so i am more looking for good suggestions. one important thing i want to have is a sata controller and mountparts to mount the sata hdd in the embedded device.

i made good experience with soekris engineering and with pc enginees(wrap) as well. however, soekris with sata costs currently like 270 bucks, and the wrap boxes do not support sata.

maybe you using some neat hardware which is not known so well yet or i just missed. btw. i would prefer hardware buyable in europe 

regards,


----------



## vermaden (May 17, 2010)

Try *Intel Atom* based barebones, *Soekris* (http://soekris.com) and *AMD Goede* based designs, also *VIA* have nice embedded designs.


----------



## none (May 28, 2010)

I run pfsense on old hp via based mini itx with no problems 

and similar to Soekris, there is Alix (http://www.pcengines.ch/alix.htm)

none


----------

